# Soundblaster X-FI xtreme audio,get the equalizer back windows 7



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

*For windows 7 32 bit version.*
I found some instructions online to put the equalizer control back
for the X-FI xtreme audio pci card on windows 7.
The X-FI xtreme audio is actually base on an audigy chipset,so it is
possible to use the X-FI driver with the audigy software.
I have put the files together for download here.
http://www.filedropper.com/audigytox-fiextremeaudio1040079xpvista42
This is a temporary download and will be active as long as it is being 
downloaded.
Get it while you can.
If someone has a more permanant file server they could put it on,
it would be appreciated.

Instructions:
Remove all creative software from programs and features 
in control panel.

Soundblaster properties requires a restart.
After restart.right click "computer" and click properties.
Click on device manager.
Right click the soundblaster card under the sound,video and
game controllers listing and click uninstall.
Select the box "delete drivers for this device" and uninstall.
Restart the computer.

Once the computer is restarted,unzip the downloaded folder to
extract the files.
Find the setup program in the folder and run it.
During installation,you may get a warning about a newer version
of control panel already installed,setup will exit.
Just click OK and setup will move to the next step.

Once installation is complete,you will notice in start/all programs/
creative,that creative console launcher is now installed.
You can use that to access the equalizer in entertainment mode.
You will need to disable the automatic update,so it doesn't change
the software.


----------



## ExCelciuS (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello, I'm using windows XP SP3 and creative console launcher v2.30.32. My sound card is Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio.

I have a problem with this application (creative console launcher v2.30.32) because I have to restart settings on each start up, means creative console launcher seems can't save my settings. For example: I have set the speaker setting to headphones mode and disable CMSS3D, and then it runs well, but after I restart my computer, the setting back to default(2.2 1 speaker, CMSS3D enabled) instead of my settings.

Why this problem occurred? Do you have any solution to this problem so I don't need to always set again the speaker settings on each Windows start up?

Thank you. I hope there is a solution to this problem.

Kev.


----------



## ExCelciuS (Feb 18, 2009)

ExCelciuS said:


> Hello, I'm using windows XP SP3 and creative console launcher v2.30.32. My sound card is Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio.
> 
> I have a problem with this application (creative console launcher v2.30.32) because I have to restart settings on each start up, means creative console launcher seems can't save my settings. For example: I have set the speaker setting to headphones mode and disable CMSS3D, and then it runs well, but after I restart my computer, the setting back to default(2.2 1 speaker, CMSS3D enabled) instead of my settings.
> 
> ...


Here is the solution:
http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/904654-creative-console-launcher-cant-save.html


----------

